# F&M Vintage Transfers on Performance Fabric??



## ktkiffer (Jun 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried the F&M Vintage Transfers on performance (moisture wicking) t-shirts?? Success? or Failure? Just wondering because I really liked the feel of those transfers over the others. TIA!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

F&M doesn't recommend it. Their vintage transfers don't block out dye migration.


----------

